

Ask HN: Data Scientist/Analyst jobs at environment or wild life organizations? - whosbacon


======
WestCoastJustin
Not really sure what you are looking for by the title, but I would go where
the money is. There are tons of energy companies (many are mandated to do
environment analysis) that hire data scientist and/or analysts. One example is
SUNCOR [1], but there are tons of supporting engineering firms that provide
services to these types of companies too. Just google a few and then look for
firms that provide services to them. If you're new to the industry, I'm
guessing you are, since you're asking, then start trolling these sites and
look at the job postings, these will tell you the types of skills /
certifications they are looking for.

[1]
[http://www.suncor.com/en/careers/4769.aspx?qr=data](http://www.suncor.com/en/careers/4769.aspx?qr=data)

~~~
whosbacon
I have data mining and analytics background, but hope to use it for more than
marketing and finance applications. I am not sure what are the equivalent
roles are within in those industries. Environment is a cause of importance for
me, so I hope contribute to it while making a living.

Admittedly, I have not heard of Suncor before. Thanks.

------
manglav
What are you expecting in terms of compensation? Remember, most of the time
these organizations are operating on sparse budgets. It would need a lot of
actionable discoveries for an organization to see the benefit of having one on
staff. I do know that the New York Times started a new department for this.
You should try building something with their very cool API and send something
over.

~~~
whosbacon
I'm looking a lot of money, more of meaningful work and enough to get by. The
NYT API does sound interesting, will google for it. Cheers.

------
ig1
There's data organizations like
[https://discover.amee.com/](https://discover.amee.com/) who specialize in
this space.

